# Rubrikat > Emigracioni >  Puna e vizave?

## KlaraPink

Dua ta di se cfare eshte kjo puna e vizave qe disa shtete kane te drejte te udhetojne ne shtete te tjera pa qene nevoja fare te kene vize?
Pastaj kam degjuar se edhe vizat jane te ndara ne disa kategori. Me tregoni se cila sherben per cfare ju lutem!

----------


## kleadoni

> Dua ta di se cfare eshte kjo puna e vizave qe disa shtete kane te drejte te udhetojne ne shtete te tjera pa qene nevoja fare te kene vize?
> Pastaj kam degjuar se edhe vizat jane te ndara ne disa kategori. Me tregoni se cila sherben per cfare ju lutem!


Sigurisht, vizat jane te disa kategorive. Ka viza per studim, per turizem, per pune disa mujore etj etj, dmth ndahen ne baze te arsyes per te cilen po shkon ne nje shtet tjeter.

Edhe shqiperia tani per shume shtete nuk e ka me te nevojshme vizen, edhe pse normalisht ka disa shtete te tjera per te cilat viza duhet.

----------


## KlaraPink

> Sigurisht, vizat jane te disa kategorive. Ka viza per studim, per turizem, per pune disa mujore etj etj, dmth ndahen ne baze te arsyes per te cilen po shkon ne nje shtet tjeter.
> 
> Edhe shqiperia tani per shume shtete nuk e ka me te nevojshme vizen, edhe pse normalisht ka disa shtete te tjera per te cilat viza duhet.


Dua ta di se cfare eshte kjo puna e vizave qe disa shtete kane te drejte te udhetojne ne shtete te tjera pa qene nevoja fare te kene vize? 
Cfare i duhet nje shteti per te pasur te drejt te mos kete fare vize???

----------


## _MALSORI_

viza eshte leja qe nje shtet te jep ty apo gjithkujt per te hyre e dale ne ate shtet per nje moment te caktuar apo pergjithmone..kur ti i drejtohesh nje pike doganore per te hyre apo per te dale nga nje vend te duhet kjo leje..shume e thjeshte do te ishte ajo qe ti lejon nje njeri qe te vjen tek dera e shtepise tende te hyje brenda..shkurt muhabetit ti duhet te pyesesh dike a te pranon te hyje ne shtepine e tij apo jo , a te pranojne ty te hysh ne nje shtet te caktuar apo jo...

marreveshjet ndershteterore rregullojne edhe proqesin e vizave apo lejeve te levizjes..ka shtete qe per grupin e shteteve mike te saj me mareveshje vendosin qe nuk ka nevoje te marresh nje leje me hyre ne ate shtet apo grup shtetesh..psh jane grupi i shteteve e shengenit qe jane marre vesh ndermjet tyre qe qytetaret e ketyre shteteve nuk kan nevoje te pyesin dike kur hyjne ne nje shtet tjeter te ketij grupi..ka shtete qe e kan me strikte apo me liberale dhenien e lejeve per te hyre e dale ne keto shtete..por gjithkun ku autoritetet e nje shteti kerkojne te pyesesh a te hyj a jo ti duhet te pyesesh..

lloji i vizave apo lejeve eshte nga me te ndryshme..ka leje turistike , mjeksore , studimore , sportive , etj etj..ka leje te perhershme apo te percaktuar per nje afat kohor..gjithsesi eshte leje qe ti duhet ta meritosh..


nje shteti nuk i duhet asgje me teper se sa nje marreveshje me shtetet e tjera qe qytetaret e saj t levizin pa viza..kur arrihet kjo marreveshje midis dy paleve apo njje grupi qytetaret e atij shteti jane te lire te levizin pa vize ( leje ) ne ato shtete qe e kan miratuar marreveshjen..marreveshja qarteson cdo gje ne lidhje me kete levizje..mba mend se cdo gje eshte marreveshje..pa marreveshje nuk ke rezultat..

nuk e di sa te sqarova...

----------

